
How Women Can Get What They Want in a Negotiation - dsr12
https://hbr.org/2018/08/how-women-can-get-what-they-want-in-a-negotiation
======
matt_the_bass
The points in the article seemed to applicable to anyone who is negotiating
regardless of gender.

